# Missing cat



## rosierex (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone , I'm new to the forum , my cat has been missing since Saturday May 4th from the Swinton area of Manchester, she is 13 yrs old but very young for her age and very agile, she is grey and beige multi coloured long haired and very beautiful. She is used to going out but never goes far and has never been gone for more than an hour or two before.
We have done all the usual posters/asking around stuff but to no avail.
She is not microchipped but she is spayed and was wearing a red flea collar.
Just hoing someone may have some info 
thanks for reading


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to read that your lovely cat is missing, do you think she could have got shut in somewhere with the bank holiday ,and people going away, opening garages etc
I hope she turns up safe and sound,
Please let us know if she does, welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## rosierex (Apr 30, 2013)

Sad to say somebodysaw our posters, called and told us that she was killed by a car on Saturday , very devastated but at least we now know.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sorry to hear of you loss of your kitty its always hard we never want to find out they have been in a rta but then i think its harder if they go missing and not knowing if there ok . HUGS XXXX


----------



## rosierex (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you Sullivan I completely agree as I've been going out of my mind with worry as to where she could be but obviouslly not the news we were hoping for x


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

so sorry for the loss of your beautiful cat may she run free and when your feeling better try to think of all the lovely times and happy memories you have of her sending big hugs for you and lovely pet xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear your bad news, have you been able to get her body back, 
This happened to one of mine a few years ago, the lady who found her let me know she had taken her nto the vets, but i was very annoyed to find they had already disposed of her, before i could even identify her, wanted to bury her here
(((HUGS)))


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i was just lookin 2 see if missing cat was in my location, sorry for your cat, rip.,,she sounds like she had a long happy life with you, take care.


----------



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to study that your charming cat is losing, do you think she could have got closed in somewhere with the lender vacation ,and individuals going away, starting car ports etc


----------

